# Cobia on a microskiff!



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Fished Charlotte Harbor today, poling some flats and did not see much when this happened...we caught two. My friends must have been pushing 40#. Was not expecting these men in the brown suits to make an appearance!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

conventional or fly?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Beaut


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

flynut said:


> conventional or fly?


Spinning, my friend caught it and broke his fly tip fishing earlier so he switched to spinning gear.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Yesterday must have been bring a cobia to your boat day. 
Rebecca tied into one about the same size as yours.
It got off at boatside with a little slack in the line


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, did you eat it? I know I would would.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Great fish. Early on in my saltwater fishing career a big cobia swam right up to my Gheenoe while I was fishing a shallow flat. I was totally unprepared. From that point on I started keeping some heavier tarpon and cobia tackle rigged up at all times. Having a rod rigged for every occasion has caught me more fish than any other tactic has.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats awesome, even better they are studs! Those are the kind i like to put a spear shaft into !


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep there up in the shallows this time of year. I think their looking for girl Cobia


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!



jmrodandgun said:


> Well, did you eat it? I know I would would.


. NO....Left the Yeti in my truck at the ramp and only had a small cooler for drinks. I thought my wife was going throw me out when I told her we released it. I’m almost exclusively catch and release so just wasn’t prepared. Getting a fish cooler bag this weekend! 



jimsmicro said:


> Great fish. Early on in my saltwater fishing career a big cobia swam right up to my Gheenoe while I was fishing a shallow flat. I was totally unprepared. From that point on I started keeping some heavier tarpon and cobia tackle rigged up at all times. Having a rod rigged for every occasion has caught me more fish than any other tactic has.


. I could not agree more, new waters for me so I’ll be ready next time.


----------

